# DeLonghi Magnifica



## kah22 (Nov 27, 2010)

I bought this machine in Amazons Black Friday sale £200

Has anyone this machine and can offer me any advice. It's my first bean machine and I accept its probably in the lower half of mid range models. Couldn't justify a better one at this point in time









Trying it tonight I could only raise the coffee temperature to between 68-70, that's at full heat a long way off the 92 that I seem to be picking up.

The coffee (M&S brand) tastes quite bitter.

I seem to be getting between 62-65 mls per single shot

Can anyone, especially those who have or had this machine, offer any advice?

I accept it will be a learning curve; hopefully not to steep

Kevin


----------



## DrRSG (Jul 11, 2017)

I have this machine and an ESAM5500.

If coffee is not hot enough rinse cup/mug with hot water before coffee delivery.

Invest in good quality beans; it will take time but it is an enjoyable quest finding what suits you.

Experiment with the grinder and choice of coffee strength; there is no right and wrong., only what suits your palate.

This is my preferred coffee recipe. Fine grind (but not right at the extreme range). Using a standard mug, extra strong taste, espresso quantity, one double shot + 1 single shot and then top up with hot water.

Hope this helps; it takes time but it is worth persevering.

Richard


----------



## kah22 (Nov 27, 2010)

Richard, thanks for your reply. As mentioned above, with an instant read, meat, thermometer, I can only get the coffee up to 70 degrees, can you offer any advice. What temperature do you hit?

I'm new to this type of machine and I want to make sure it's working properly before my 2 weeks window for returns is up. What are your settings like. Many thanks

Kevin


----------



## DrRSG (Jul 11, 2017)

You might want to take the temperature of the hot water the machine dispenses. I think you will find it much hotter and the difference is the heat lost during the infusion process.

I'm not sure if there are any b2c machines that give piping hot coffee. This is because they make hot water on the fly and the plastic tubing used inside the machine precludes near boiling temperatures.

To get a really hot coffee, I suggest:

1. use the rinse cycle before brewing (as suggested in the manual)

2. boil a kettle and rinse your cup/mug

3. make a strong espresso and top up with water from the kettle to taste

If anyone else reading this knows of a b2c machine that makes piping hot coffee can they please advise what model can do this

Richard


----------

